# Loin au-dessus



## Manuel xx

Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi!

Chiarito che loin vuol dire _lontano _e au-dessus _sopra/al di sopra, _potreste gentilmente aiutarmi a capire messi assieme cosa intendono?

Il periodo è:

"Loin au-dessus de ces camelots opportunistes se manifestent des auteurs, féminins le plus souvent, qui lancent des appels sublimes dans l’espoir d’entraîner quelques âmes vers le ciel"

Di sicuro l'espressione indica un senso di distacco, di allontanamento. Ma come rendere anche quel "au-dessus"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Semplice: 

loin = a grande distanza
au-dessus = al di sopra/sopra, come dicevi ==> indica la direzione del distacco
Dunque, _loin au-dessus = sopra e a grande distanza, a un livello molto più alto, che supera di molto_, anche in senso figurato, ben inteso.

OK?


----------



## Manuel xx

Sì, adesso mi è un tantino più chiara la cosa.

Potrei farla così:

"Al di sopra e con grande distacco da questi ambulanti opportunisti (o venditori opportunisti, sono indeciso) si esprimono degli autori, donne più spesso, che lanciano degli appelli sublimi nella speranza..."

Che ne pensi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Proverei a fare più semplice: ben al di sopra di... 
Attualmente "un camelot" è più spesso un vil mercante (o altra espressione spregiativa a scelta, non ho un'idea precisa dell'uso attuale) che un ambulante.
Ma aspetta piuttosto il parere di Aithria .


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Manuel. Potresti dirci anche cosa viene prima della frase che hai riportato?


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno a tutti .... 
Grazie per la fiducia, Matou  quasi quasi mi emoziono! 

Manuelino ... a parer mio, tu e M. Romey fra un po' vi odierete cordialmente

Cmq ... *loin au dessus *può significare, come già anticipato da Matou, *ben al di sopra *, _*ben oltre  *_(e dunque, come ha giustamente chiesto necsus, sarebbe meglio avere un'idea più ampia del contesto).

quanto al _*camelot, *_tieni presente Manuel che questa parola indica


in francese standard, un mercante ambulante, sprt mercante di stoffe o cose di poco valore ( e , a quel che sapevo io, la sfumatura negativa riguardava la mercanzia non l'onestà del venditore, ma quanto scritto da Matou mi cambia la prospettiva)
in argot , un ladro , un rapinatore di via
Quindi, assemblando l'intento dispregiativo del discorso di Romey e le due accezioni di _camelot_, personalmente credo che l'unica traduzione possibile in italiano sia *magliaro.
*
Forse però bisognerebbe aprire un secondo thread ... io verificherei con un deus ex machina del forum


----------



## Manuel xx

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!

Come richiesto sia da Necsus che da Aithria, riporto il periodo precedente a quella frase. Un periodo che ha comportato più di una perplessità, con tanti "nodi" che pian piano, grazie al vostro aiuto, son riuscito a sciogliere.

Ecco il _periodaccio_:
"Cette idolâtrie du paraître, qui éloigne l’être de la joie essentielle, fait aussi les affaires des marchands de bonheur. J’entends par là les écrivains qui prennent appui sur le malaise ambiant pour commercialiser des recettes du bonheur présenté comme une marchandise. Qu’attendez-vous pour être heureux ? Qu’attendez-vous pour faire la fête ? cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui vendent ces prêts-à-consommer du bonheur. Ceux-là participent à l’immense tricherie qui consiste à faire croire que le bien-être peut être acheté comme n’importe quels biens matériels. Loin au-dessus de ces camelots opportunistes se manifestent des auteurs, féminins le plus souvent, qui lancent des appels sublimes dans l’espoir d’entraîner quelques âmes vers le ciel."

Al momento, io avrei tradotto il tutto così:
"Questa idolatria dell’apparire, che allontana l’essere dalla gioia essenziale, fa pure gli affari dei mercanti di felicità. Con ciò intendo quegli scrittori che prendono spunto dal malessere diffuso per commercializzare delle ricette di felicità presentata come merce.
“Cosa aspettate per essere felici?... Cosa aspettate per festeggiare?” Questa canzone un po’ vecchia potrebbe servire da inno a questi venditori di felicità in scatola. 
Questi partecipano all’immensa truffa che consiste nel far credere che il benessere possa essere acquistato come un qualsiasi bene materiale. Ben lontano da questi (venditori) opportunisti si esprimono degli autori, donne più spesso, che lanciano degli appelli sublimi nella speranza di trascinare qualche anima verso il cielo."

@ Aithria: più che con Romey dovrei prendermela con chi avrebbe dovuto fare per bene questo lavoro di correzione e non è stato in grado! Che nervi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ti prego, Manuel, levami una curiosità: dallo stile generale dei brani che ci hai fatto leggere, ho l'impressione che si tratti di un'introduzione. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Manuel xx

Introduzione di cosa? Non ho capito...


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendevo l'inizio del libro...


----------



## Manuel xx

Ah, no no! Sono tutti estratti da capitoli. Questo nello specifico dal quarto capitolo.
L'introduzione non l'ho tradotta =)


----------



## Necsus

Questa è la mia lettura, se può essere utile:
"Questa canzone un po' vecchiotta potrebbe essere usata come inno da questi venditori di felicità in scatola, i quali partecipano all'enorme truffa che consiste nel far credere di poter acquistare il benessere come un qualunque bene materiale. A debita distanza da/A un livello ben superiore rispetto a questi opportunisti venditori di fumo ci sono le esternazioni di alcuni autori, anzi soprattutto autrici, che lanciano nobili appelli nella speranza di far guadagnare a qualche anima il paradiso".


----------



## matoupaschat

> A un livello ben superiore rispetto a questi opportunisti venditori


----------



## Manuel xx

Grazie Necsus, certo che mi è utile la tua versione!

Ho solo un dubbio. L'espressione francese "loin au-dessus" richiama, senza alcun problema, 2 caratteristiche (lontano e sopra).

In italiano, invece, usando diciture come "A debita distanza", "A un livello ben superiore", "Ben al di sopra", ecc, abbiamo sempre una delle due caratteristiche che va a scomparire... Ma, a questo punto, credo sia inevitale, no?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Loin au-dessus": come già accennato nel post #2, "loin" non fa che modificare "au-dessus", lo intensifica/aumenta e vale "molto/assai/tanto". Per senso, l'espressione francese vale ESATTAMENTE "molto al di sopra".
Applaudivo alla traduzione di Necsus (_A un livello ben superiore rispetto a_...) proprio perché lui ci aveva messo lo stile oltre al significato.
Capito?


----------



## Manuel xx

OK, adesso è tutto chiaro.
Non avevo capito che "au-dessus" era il fulcro e "loin" faceva da modificatore di esso.
Grazie!


----------

